# Problème luminosité écran!



## Much-Much (24 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir,

- J'ai une partie de l'écran qui est plus claire que l'autre
- Le contraste va du plus sombre à droite, à plus claire sur la gaucher
- sur la longueur.

PS: y-a-t-il un cadrage luminosité écran que j'aurais touché?

Merci.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (25 Octobre 2008)

... je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir t'aider mais peux tu préciser quel type d'écran branché sur quel type de machine tournant sous quel type de système, ça pourrait servir ... un peu !!!


----------



## Much-Much (25 Octobre 2008)

- Petite précision...
- Je parlais de la lumière ou luminosité de l'écran
- Plus lumineux d'un côté que de l'autre.


----------



## Much-Much (25 Octobre 2008)

GraphiqueDesign a dit:


> ... je ne suis pas sûr de pouvoir t'aider mais peux tu préciser quel type d'écran branché sur quel type de machine tournant sous quel type de système, ça pourrait servir ... un peu !!!



- PowerBook G4 15 pouces


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Octobre 2008)

le papiers qui est au dos de l'écran qui se décolle, c'est courent sur les powerbook


----------



## pascalformac (29 Octobre 2008)

quel powerbook G4?

les causes peuvent etre multiples de reparation de  pas chere à très chere

- l'age 
( les premiers datent de 2001 , donc des antiquités à l'échelle informatique)
- des defauts de néon d'eclairage 
-de contacts 
de gestion retro eclairage ( inverter board)
de cablage , les portables ont un cable particulierement sensible niveau...charniere ( logique , ouvrir fermer ouvrir ...)
etc etc


----------

